# The Geese!!



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

They just won't give up.

Every morning there are 2 groups of 2 and one group of 3 that try and either fly in to the pond or walk in from the neighbors property. Within the first hour after daylight they start showing up. They are very nervous and I normally do not need to shoot anything at them to get them to either not land or to move on quickly. Just seeing me is enough. I still enjoy shooting those screamers at them anyway, it really gets them moving, even from the neighbors land.

The hang out just off of my property 300-400 yds away, out in the middle of a grass lawn and chase each other for a couple of hours each morning and then they fly off not to be seen for the rest of the day. During that first two hours they will make repeated attempts to come to my pond.

What is up with these things? Shouldn't they be nesting somewhere else by now and be leaving me alone? Will some geese not nest at all? What is the latest she should start sitting? 

They are not all that smart (what does that say about me). Every morning they come in making bunches of noise. You can hear them coming way before they get to my property. Even my dog after watching this go on for all of these weeks hears them before I can and will raise her head and look out the sliding door and then look at me as to say "here they come" If they were just quiet they could MAYBE get 5 minutes on the pond before I would know they are there.

This has been a 6 or 7 week nonstop, everyday, fight.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

LOL thanks for the laugh Kim! You've obviously been putting you're time into this. If you have a pair or two that just won't leave call the DNR. They'll almost always issue you a permit to drill or shake the eggs. You'll have to deal with a few geese for a solid month or two but they'll be miserable the whole time you're making them miserable. Could always make'em you're friends till goose season rolled around too  Good likley hood they'll move off though if you kill the eggs but leave them there intact. I'm positive some of these buggers return to the same spot every year or very near that spot every year to make nest. 

Honestly, it's probably time to call the DNR in your situation.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Fishman,

There are NO nests and NO eggs. That is what is frustrating. I really hoped they would be nesting elsewhere by now and would loose interest here. She either has to be laying elsewhere or if and when she can get on my island she will probably lay 7 eggs in one day!

They way me and my family have been after them she would have to drop an egg on the island while flying over! There feet haven't gotten wet in my pond for more than 10-20 minutes total in the last 6-7 weeks


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

your doing great like said before you gotta keep at it ,here it is wensday and I:VE not had a goose in three days . BUT I:VE been at it for 20yrs . p/s I use reg shot shells , there alot cheaper. something you said about the lot next door ,you should be watching for eggs there . keep at it you need the practice. lol jim


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Kim, why do you think local offices around town hire guys with border collies to come in every day and scare away the geese? They are territorial and don't need nests to make their daily stops in your pond. I can literally set my watch to a goose that flies by my place every morning. 6:45 every day, I hear the "honk honk" as he flies by my bedroom.

Keep chasing them, eventually they will get the message.


----------



## mriley1451 (Feb 12, 2008)

Every morning I take my golden retiever back to my pond and let them go to town on the pesky geese! Thats a pretty fun way of tryin to combat them! It comical to watch the dogs go after them!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I was going to say the same thing. Years ago we had canadian geese in our front yard until I moved back home for a while with my rottweiler (rip). I only had to open the door and let him go charging out at them two or three times and they never returned. I was actually kinda worried one might hurt the dog but they took one look at him and said forget it. Maybe you need an 'outside dog' to patrol!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Lightman said:


> Maybe you need an 'outside dog' to patrol!


The dog would need to be a swimmer to chase them from the island.

They still come back every morning a couple of times and then I don't see them the rest of the day. I really thought they would be sitting on a nest and not moving as much as they are by this time of the year.

I am winning the war


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Hats off to you Lundy at keeping this war legal  Most people would of taken matters into their own hands by now.

They'll all be molting in June/July.... which basically means they cannot fly. Lots of fun for a dog who likes to swim 

Keep us updated!


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fishman said:


> Hats off to you Lundy at keeping this war legal  Most people would of taken matters into their own hands by now.
> 
> They'll all be molting in June/July.... which basically means they cannot fly. Lots of fun for a dog who likes to swim
> 
> Keep us updated!


You mean like intentionally trying to physically harm them? Illegal right?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> You mean like intentionally trying to physically harm them? Illegal right?


Yes sir!. I can harass just not harm. It is also a no no to destroy nests or eggs.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

if there stoping every day ,you gotta get them out of there .maybe go out a little early . but you are wining next yr there will be less to chase ,and ten yrs from now it;ll only be one now and then. p/s let the grass grow high they don;t like that ,[ can;t see the preditors]


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bountyhunter said:


> if there stoping every day ,you gotta get them out of there .maybe go out a little early .


70% of the time I get them within 30 seconds of when they land or as landing. The most they have ever been undisturbed, after landing, over the last 4 weeks is 5-10 minutes


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Lundy said:


> Yes sir!. I can harass just not harm. It is also a no no to destroy nests or eggs.


Thanks! Thats what I thought. Can't physically harm them by hitting them with anything or trying to run them over!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

hee hee, I enjoyed reading this thread. You're persistent! lol


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Might as well add they're starting to molt, time to let the dogs out to play


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> trying to run them over!


Actually, I'm not sure that trying to run them over would be a problem. It would only become a problem if you were successful at running them over

No geese problems for a few weeks now. I do still some flying over almost everyday including a large group of 12, but no attempt to land here.

They are not all molting yet, at least not around here


----------

